# اروع ماستراه صور حقيقيه لظهورات المسيح



## مستر بيرو (31 أغسطس 2006)

_السلام والنعمه للجميع انهارده انا جايبلكم هديه _

_غاليه اوى وجميله واروع ما ستراه عينك_

_دى مجموعه من الصور الحقيقيه لظهور المسيح_

_صور رائعه وجميله جدا واجمل هديه اقدمها لاخواتى_


































_تفتكر  فى ايه ممكن يكون اورع من كده_ 




_دى روابط للصور اذا كنت تريد ارسلها_



http://www.i1i2.com/upload/73124624a1.gif

http://www.i1i2.com/upload/93743c4744.jpg

http://www.i1i2.com/upload/c6e5f84c8e.jpg



​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (31 أغسطس 2006)

صور جميله جداااااا بس ممكن اعرف دى صور ظهور السيد المسيح امتى؟؟؟ وفين؟؟


----------



## مستر بيرو (1 سبتمبر 2006)

الزمان : ليلة يوم الخميس 11/8/2005

المكان : كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس بحدائق حلوان - القاهرة

هذه الكنيسة قد تم تدشينها بيد البابا كيرلس السادس فى فجر 12/8/1962



الحدث : 

فى يوم الخميس 11/8/2005 كان فى مسابقة لكورالات الايبارشية فى أطلس بحلوان ، وقد ذهب من الكنيسة ثلاثة كورالات ابتدائى واعدادى وجامعة وانتهى العرض متأخراً ، وأول أتوبيس وصل الكنيسة اللى فيه كورال اعدادى.. شوية روحوا على طول وشوية دخلوا الكنيسة ...

ودلوقتى دخل بنتين صحن الكنيسة بالدور الأرضى واحدة فى سادسة ابتدائى وواحدة فى ثالثة اعدادى ، (هذه الكنيسة بها أعمال ترميمات ولا يوجد بها ستر للمذابح) وقفوا فى برائة الأطفال يصلون قدام المذبح وينظرون الى صورة المسيح الجالس على العرش فى الشرقية بتاع المذبح ... وقالوا له ببساطة: يا بابا يسوع احنا بنحبك قوى وعاوزين نشوفك ونتكلم معاك .........الخ !!!!!

وكانت المفاجأة .. حسوا بحركة فى الهيكل الجانبى .. افتكروا حد من عمال الكنيسة بينظف .. لكن لما الموضوع طول راحوا يبصوا .. شافوا الرب يسوع (بالتحديد نصفه الأعلى) بيلف حول المذبح الجانبى وكان نوره سماوى وشعره بيتحرك وينظر لهم ويضحك ... 



خرج البنتين من الكنيسة يبكون ويحكون لأصحابهم .. بالتالى دخل معهم كل اللى كان موجود فى الكنيسة الوقت ده (وكان ساعتها رجع كورال ابتدائى وجامعة) ... ابتدء بعض الخدام الكبار الموجودين فى صلاة تمجيد .. والأطفال واقفين شافوا حاجات كتير خالص حلوة ... وهنا محبة الرب تظهر ... شوية شافوا المسيح شايل خروف ومنور .. شوية شافوا صورة العذراء الحزينة بتغمض وتفتح .. شوية شافوا صورة العذراء التجلى منورة .. شوية شافوا نور فى المذبح ... وشوية ماشافوش حاجة ..



خرج الجميع يبكون من رهبة ما حدث أو لأنهم لم يروا شئ و.... والباقى متسجل على شريط كاسيت بصوت اللى شافوا ..

صحيح يارب : هذه اخفيتها عن الحكماء وأعلنتها للأطفال ..... ان لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الأولاد لن تدخلوا ملكوت الله ...



على فكرة أنا ما شوفتش حاجة ووصلت الكنيسة الساعة 11.30م -كان كل الأولاد خارجين يبكون ويحكون وتانى يوم خليناهم يسجلوا اللى حصل ..

ملحوظة : 

صورة العذراء الحزينة حتى اليوم بتغمض وتفتح وبيظهر نور فى الهيكل

بس مش كله بيشوف


----------



## †gomana† (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*الله جميل اوى اوى *
*ربنا يباركك ويدينا النعمة الروحية اننا نشوف بابا يسوع*

*ميرسيه ليك كتير*


----------



## مستر بيرو (1 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرسي ليكى يا جومانا ويارب  الصور تعجب الجميع


 والف الف مبروك على الفهرس


----------



## ارووجة (13 أكتوبر 2006)

جميل اوي

ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*الصور ماطلعتش عندى ..

ممكن تعيد تحميلها تانى ؟؟*


----------



## فادية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

وانا كمان الصور مطلعتش عندي:smil13:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> وانا كمان الصور مطلعتش عندي:smil13:



:smil13: :smil13: :smil13: :smil13: :smil13:​


----------



## free_adam (28 نوفمبر 2006)

الصور مش باينه


----------



## الغريب (8 ديسمبر 2006)

ممكن تقوللى افتح ارابط ازاى


----------



## بيترالخواجة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الصور مش شغالة ولا الروابط 
حد يظبطها
انا عاوز اعرف الى شفوها دشوها على الجهاز عندو ولا اية


----------



## *S.O.G* (9 ديسمبر 2006)

رغم اني ما شفت الصور بعد،إلا إني عالم أن الرب ولا أروع ولا أجمل.
الله يثبتنا فيه نحنا ولاده المساكين الضعاف الجبّارين...لك كل الشكر مستر بيرو!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## †gomana† (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*معلش يااخواتى الصور مش باينة*
*بس فى موضوع زيه فى المنتدى*
*هاغلق الموضوع لعدم رؤية الصور*

*وده لينك المووضع الموجود معانا*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10250*


----------

